# Simpsons: Pop References



## polymorphikos (Jan 19, 2005)

I've been meaning to do this for a while. Being a young and sheltered man, I'm not entirely up on some of the pop references in comics, TV and film. So I have decided it's time for a thread to finally let me get the joke. 

First off, both from The Simpsons, what is the Anti-escape Orb from, and where did the creepy, sixties hipster suit-esque black uniforms with wide, white-trimmed lapels and numbered round badges signifying being a part of some creepy cult or organisation come from (both featured in the Mr X episode, and the jackets also appear in Tank Girl V2 and Bobbins).

Much obliged.


(regard said jackets here: http://www.bobbins.org/d/20000313.html)


----------



## ommigosh (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Pop Referenced*

I don't really watch the Simsons much but my kids do.... rather a lot!.  I saw Marge being chased by a white ball (is this the anti -escape orb you talk about?).  It looks like it is taken from the 1967 show called The Prisoner in which Patrick MacGoohan plays a captured secret agent who is forever trying to escape from or unravel the mysteries of an enigmatic village where he is held.  (Filmed at Portmeirion in Wales).

Hope that helps.

Here's a link  http://www.sixofone.org.uk/links&gallery.htm


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Pop Referenced*

Yet another reason why the internet is awesome. I've been wondering about those orbs and jackets for far too long. Thankyou ommigosh. Now to dig-up my other unrequited ponderings...


----------



## Circus Cranium (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Pop Referenced*

The Prisoner. Ah....................number 6.


----------



## ommigosh (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Pop Referenced*

Yep that's the one.  Some of it is coming back to me now.  MacGoohan's character was officially known as Number 6 in the prison village - something which infuriated him as he wanted his own freedoms and choices back.  The mysterious authorities wanted everyone to conform to the rules and live out somewhat pleasant but meaningless lives in the Village. Some inmates did just that but MacGoohan was having none of it and kept either trying to escape or trying to find out just who was keeping him captive and why.
Oh and the white orbs??  They were some kind of automated mechanisms which foiled any escape attempts by drifting, bouncing pursuit and then by simply blocking the way like huge bubbles of chewing gum.
It was quite weird stuff - probably all meant something in a 60sish kind of way.


----------



## jenna (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Pop Referenced*

LMAO i could never hope to catch all the various pop references in the Simpsons! that's one of the reasons i love it, the more movies you watch you can go back to episodes and find something new to laugh at. i did read an interview with one of the writers who said that the number one movie they reference is Citizen Kane...


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Pop Referenced*

"That's your real voice? Now I regret building you that opera house!"


----------

